# Help!!



## Michael Billings (Mar 5, 2003)

I received the following email regarding my web site:



> JR wrote:
> 
> I have been to the former site alot and this is the first time I have seen
> the new format. It is annoying to have to scroll left and right to read one
> ...



My response was:



> Mr. R,
> 
> Yours is the first feedback about this I have heard.  I received a lot of feedback about the old site taking way to long to load, especially from people with a telephone dial up access only.  I had a lot of animated gifs and had the image sizes way too big.  They also complained about the difficulty navigating to get to where you wanted to go, ie. green belt techniques, unless you knew the URL you had to go through 3 slow loading pages to get there.
> 
> ...



Now I have to actually do it.  Am I way off base here, is my page loaded weird? Or do you think my "remedy" the correct one?  I can always change the type of fonts on my pages to a variable width or something.  Please let me know after you look at the index page.

Here is a direct link with the resolved URL.

KenpoTexas.bypass

Thanks Yall - From deep in the heart of Texas,
-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Looks OK to me--I have to scroll over to see all of it (in IE 6), but not much, and that's hardly unusual.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I received the following email regarding my web site:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you need to play around with your table widths.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 5, 2003)

Site looks ok...
COuple of points:

-Check your table widths... I may be mistaken, but after looking at the source code, it seems the % dont add up right..

-Masthead graphic - very large (wide)  

-Page width - appears to be designed for 1024 width.  Due to certain 'static' items (images) page does not 'downsize' well.

Otherwise, looks good.  Its a nice, clean layout, and the page weight seems very acceptable for dialups.

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 5, 2003)

I downsized the masthead graphic, and may actually reduce it a little more.  then the table width where the text is can be set a little narrower.

Thanks mucho,
-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 5, 2003)

is how I am set up at home.  I often use DesWin, a great utility by the way, and have multiple desktops going simultaineously - anyone interested here is the link or you can email me and I will zip you the file.  It is a small virtual desktop application using very little memory - it is located at the bottom left hand side of his webpage.   Best of all it iis freeware.

*(DeskWin)*

Actually it is one desktop but divided into quarters and applications running in one are "hidden" and you have a clean desktop to work in ,,, but enough of that.  

I reduced the masthead and resized the tables.  I like the bigger masthead, but it was not necessary, so I hope it is more managable for inexperienced users.

-Michael


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

I think what you did is an improvement. It's slightly more convenient like this.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 6, 2003)

I am happier with it also!  Any other suggestions always welcome ... right after my first defensive surge.

OSS,
-Michael


----------

